# New to this world



## Ray84 (Jul 22, 2016)

I'm a 32 year old male, just starting to work out. I have worked out here and there in the past nothing serious at all. Excuse me if I don't know the lingo. I did two cycles of pro hormone (not back to back) probably 6 months apart. On the second cycle I stopped on the last two weeks, I got scared. Wasn't feeling right. I'm assuming it was blood pressure. Started working out about two months ago eating healthy. I have been doing a lot of research on "gear" and have been thinking about Test E. I'm worried about the water retention causing higher BP. What can I take to keep my BP normal/down? I'm thinking about going to the doctor and get blood work done and being truthful with him about what I'm about to do. Good idea or no? I was also thinking about stacking. Like Win being its a "cutting" steroid, from what I've read it will not let you retain water. I need some advise on what route to go, I'm new to this world so please take it easy on me. Thanks!


----------



## 7own3nd (Aug 4, 2014)

use google and do a little research your better off studying and been ready than jumping in and messing your body up blood work is a deffo before during and after cycle in my book especially if your new to aas

you would be surprised what you can achieve from diet and a good routine alone


----------



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

You started working out and "eating healthy" about 2 months ago and you want to get on gear? Sounds like you do not have any dedication at all, you want short term gains. Work out and keep a clean diet for the next 4 years and then MAYBE consider using a little bit of gear.


----------



## J12KE (Jun 25, 2016)

You dont want to be jumping onto gear now youve just started working out again, you really need to get into it, stick at it and get everything else in check first like your diet. Steroids arent just a quick answer to getting "big" or "cut" it takes masses of decication at the gym and following a good diet, getting decent ammounts of sleep. They are just an aid they will not do the work for you.

But fairplay to you in the fact that youve thought about bloodwork, so if you are just going to take them anyway even though people are telling you not to then yes get bloodwork done so you can see how your body is doing naturally before you start taking anything. And start with just a test only cycle IMO that way you can see how your body reacts to it, if you start taking multiple steroids and your body reacts badly to one you wont know which one caused the issue. And do not ever take anything without having a good pct in place for when you come off your course.


----------



## Ray84 (Jul 22, 2016)

Thanks for the input. I'm not looking to do it anytime soon if I decide to do it. It's not gonna be 4 years but I will deff keep at it for the next 6 to 12 months before I do. I have a lot more research to do before I do. If and when I do it I want to do it right. Just trying to get all my research done. Also I have decided they if and when I do, I will be letting my doctor know and be under his supervision on it.


----------

